# Watchlists



## nomore4s (25 March 2009)

Hi all,

I use the watchlist function with my broker and a book with bullish, bearish and general watch stocks with a few notes if needed.

My problem is I find it hard to:
a) Keep them up to date
b) End up with so many stocks on the watchlist they aren't reviewed enough or watched closely enough
c) Because of a & b I sometimes miss reviewing a stock the day it gives an entry signal and miss a good trade.

I realise I'm never going to be able to keep tabs on every stock but I was just wondering how everyone else manages thier watchlists.


----------



## sinner (25 March 2009)

Mine are in sectors.

Oil, Gas, Gold, Finance, etc. This way I can see how they are performing in relation to their market counterparts and very easily spot anomalous behaviour. e.g. if the whole watchlist is moving up and down in unison then on a down day for the list one of the stocks moves up it is very obvious!


----------



## Rusty99 (25 March 2009)

Watching your stock screener is probably more useful, as this provides feedback on you watch list.


----------



## Dr.Stock (25 March 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I use the watchlist function with my broker and a book with bullish, bearish and general watch stocks with a few notes if needed.
> 
> ...





Have the same dilemma-found you just have to do it and i do it manually!
Its probably a mental thing-accept you have to do it or tone it down.
However I have toned it down due to quality of life-ie if i miss some i miss some because i don`t want stox dictating my life

anyhow that`s me

paul


----------



## johnnyg (25 March 2009)

Im finding the same thing with my stocks and watch lists. Although its still a work in progress im keeping a daily journal on stocks which provide a near term opportunity. I then have a daily watch list which ill go threw each night manually and see how my analysis is going and if the stock is approaching a buy or sell level. I think ill then have a weekly watch list for stocks that are just floating about and not showing much direction.

I can see this getting out of control though as the watch lists expand.


----------



## beamstas (25 March 2009)

Does anyone know how you could create a simple auto updating watchlist in excel?

you could pull the data from yahoo or google, or if you were smart even comsec!? (QT does it so why not?)


----------



## patchau (25 March 2009)

Auto update XL file.


----------



## BBand (25 March 2009)

Hi johnnyg,
To jump on a decent move you might consider basing your watchlist around 2 timeframes, say weekly and daily.

The stocks in the watchlist would be stocks building a buy signal on the weekly timeframe.

Use the watchlist to find stocks giving an entry signal on the daily timeframe

Hope this helps


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

Looking forward to an automated way of doing this.

I have about 200 stocks on my watch list that I try and keep track of just by memory, and I do lose track sometimes...


----------

